# Wild cherry log recovery



## West River WoodWorks (Nov 24, 2021)

Had a wind storm at our camp ground a couple of years ago and have been cleaning up from it ever since. We were finally able to get to this massive cherry which was in a ditch bank. I wasn't sure if we could drag it up or load it, but we finally got it!

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 24, 2021)

Heading for the mill? Chuck


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 24, 2021)

Nice! I'd love to have that trailer you got.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Nov 24, 2021)

West River WoodWorks said:


> Had a wind storm at our camp ground a couple of years ago and have been cleaning up from it ever since. We were finally able to get to this massive cherry which was in a ditch bank. I wasn't sure if we could drag it up or load it, but we finally got it!
> View attachment 218723View attachment 218724View attachment 218725View attachment 218726


That should make some beautiful figure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 24, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Nice! I'd love to have that trailer you got.


Takes about $4K to build, just easier to buy and know the dealer has your back on quality, thing has a VIN ID'ed and easier to do paperwork. I got to get me some bearing buddies for my trailer.

Nice score Tom.

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 24, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Nice! I'd love to have that trailer you got.


And the tractor!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 24, 2021)

Exactly


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 24, 2021)

Looks like it's in good shape! Lots of boards and bowls in that beast!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Nov 24, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> Heading for the mill? Chuck


Yep, just not mine as it's a little 2 big.


Nature Man said:


> Heading for the mill? Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Nov 24, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> That should make some beautiful figure


Here's hoping, I will share some photos once it's milled

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Oct 24, 2022)

Finally picked up the milled cherry, here are some of the slabs. At 2.5" thick and 14' long they are a workout to move!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 8


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Oct 24, 2022)

West River WoodWorks said:


> Finally picked up the milled cherry, here are some of the slabs. At 2.5" thick and 14' long they are a workout to move!
> 
> View attachment 232878
> 
> ...


Nice! Yes, that is a lot of mass you are sliding around there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Oct 24, 2022)

Looking great. Be nice to see how these crotch boards get used.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 24, 2022)

Those are tremendous slabs! What are your intentions with these? Executive board room tables? Chuck


----------



## phinds (Oct 25, 2022)

Terrific catch. How long was it stickered before the color turned as much as it did?


----------



## gvwp (Nov 5, 2022)

Beautiful! Love that Cherry!


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Dec 11, 2022)

Nature Man said:


> Those are tremendous slabs! What are your intentions with these? Executive board room tables? Chuck


Not sure yet, but I have a couple of years to figure it out while it air dries.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

